
Freelancer Scams: How to stay wary of dubious freelancers? - sampaul
https://medium.com/@hirecream/freelancer-scams-how-to-stay-wary-of-dubious-freelancers-9d2f3f2f4a27
======
cascada
1) and who will verify HireCream itself? are their algorithms sane? are they
sane? how to verify that?

2) if a freelancer provides a demo of a solution to your task upfront, what
are you risking? a freelancer is at risk, not you as a buyer.

3) Why I try to avoid upwork and other shitty freelance plathorms -
[https://gildedhonour.co/faq](https://gildedhonour.co/faq)

------
milesvp
There have been a number of threads here talking about hiring developers off
of free lance sites. The basic algorithm seems to be:

Attempt to hire ~25 people for a sample project of known difficulty.

Of those 25 something 5 will respond and have good enough english to hire at
their requested rates. Apparently a surprising number ghost even at this
stage. And having some back and forth communication will help suss these
people out.

Of those 5 maybe one will be worth working with again.

But basically the consensus is try before you buy is the only way to avoid big
costs later.

